# Venison Haunch



## gremlin (Aug 5, 2007)

Well I had this haunch in the brine for 13 hrs, last night while I was sleeping.
Dried it off and put a rub on it and stuck it in the smoker.

Gonna leave it there for the rest of the day, well till 6 or 7 pm anyway.
*Brine* was made up of;
chili pepper oil, home made hot sauce, cayenne pepper, roast red pork seasoning(Chinese) balsamic vinegar, brown sugar, bay leaves, onion,cloves,salt,black, green,pink and red peppercorns crushed, sezchuan peppers crushed and cajun seasoning again home made.

*Rubbed *with a mix of thyme, rosemary,pepper,roasted pepper and garlic mix (store bought)and cinnamon chipotle rub from grill mates.
Injected with about 2&1/2 ounces of Jack after 1 hour in the smoker.
Now we wait.......and then ...the taste test..


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 5, 2007)

Haunch???


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 5, 2007)

*back hind quarter. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## monty (Aug 5, 2007)

My dear friend, Gremlin....You Rock!!

It took me a bit to ponder the choices of spices in your brine. I must admit to never having done such a complicated mixtuire but it seems that it is well balanced.

Your rub will compliment the brine nicely and, while I am not sure how the Jack will work I am quite confident that it will be most complimentary!

In other words...That Venison Will Be Freaking Awsome Delicious! 

I will be very interested in how the various parts of the haunch react to the treatment and smoking process. I normaly only do small roasts.

Way to go!
Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice looking brine Gremlin! I like to throw some spices in my brines.

That rub looks really good too. 

I'm assuming the Jack is Jack Daniels Whiskey? I've never injected it before. What is the effect? Does it tenderize or just flavor the meat?

Can't wait for the finishing pictures on thsi baby!


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 5, 2007)

Gremlin I like my food a little spicy But I think for me that I would have to go to the creek to $h!t to keep from setting the woods on fire... it does sound goooood ...


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 5, 2007)

*There ya go my friend, always drink up stream from the herd!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## gremlin (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, well..............you guys kill me.LOL Now that I have 
stopped laughing at that post about the creek i can tell ya this.

  I being the curious person I am couldn't wait and shaved of a nice slice from that haunch while still in the smoker.
The texture is great, the taste is moderately spicey with just a hint of our friend Jack and it's really juicey. Medium rare almost
  I have been spraying it with a store bought seasoning spray"Smokin Grill Seasoning spray and mari-sauce" is the brand name and it is the Tex- Mex Habanero medium flavour.

  Now me being me couldn't just leave it alone......I added 3 ounces of Jack to it and have sprayed the meat once every hour quite liberally and right now the internal temp is 153.
When it gets to 160/165 I am gonna pull it out.
I figure 1 more hour should do it.
  As for the brine mix...I just put together spices and herbs that I think will work for my taste buds. Same for the rub.
  The Injection of Jack Daniels came as an after thought while walking back to the kitchen from the smoker. 
Just remembered......I did inject some of the brine into the meat and let it sit for about half an hour before I put it into the smoker.

If any one wants it I can post the actual measurements on the ingredients for the rub and the brine because for once I remembered to write it down as I went along.
Thanks for the responses


----------



## monty (Aug 5, 2007)

Gremlin,

We would LOVE to have the actual recipe when you get a minute or two. I am sure you are really busy right now but I for one would love to have that combo!

Thank you for sharing, Brother!
Cheers!


----------



## gremlin (Aug 6, 2007)

Brine recipe
1 package-roast red pork seasoning mix-50 grams 
(this is the stuff that the chinese BBq pork is marinated in)
2 tbsp-chili oil
3 Tbsp my home made Hot Sauce (posted a while back)
1/4 Cup ceyenne pepper
1/3 cup balsamic vinegar
2 cups dark brown sugar
2 Tbsp of Cajun seasoning
6 Bay leaves- ripped or chopped into small pieces 
1 Large onion- chopped
1 Tbsp cloves- crushed
2 cups Sea salt 
3 & 1/2 Tbsp ****szechuan pepper *****crushed, the flavour comes out after it goes into the brine
Enough water to over the haunch completely
**** ( do not taste this There is no heat like a hot pepper, but your mouth will go numb and scare the ..day lights outta ya)
I know somebody will ....Just like the sign that says Wet Paint

If you can't find Sezchuan pepper or the pork seasoning try a chinese market.
It's sold in little packages and looks a little like crushed black pepper.
Kinda pungent flavour is the only way I can describe it.

I had my haunch in this for 13 hours and added ice to keep it cool

I used 3 cups of salt but I think it's too much....bearable but just a tad too much...use your own discrestion on this one


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 6, 2007)

two thumbs up ...sounds gooooooood


----------



## monty (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks, Brother!

Bet that combo would work well for moose and bear as well! Hunting season is just around trhe corner!

Cheers!


----------



## gremlin (Aug 6, 2007)

Here are the pics..I took them this morning after the haunch had hung all night wrapped in foil...Except for those few tiny pieces that somehow managed to fall off and disappear during the night ;-).
I had a nice piece for breakie and the salt taste that I was concerned about has gone and been replaced by a nice hit of Jack in the vicinity of the injection...It didn't spread through the meat as much as I would have liked but it is still there. The pungent flavour of the sezchuan pepper comes through with hardly any heat from the hot sauce or chili oil.
You just don't get a hit on every bite.
The outer area were I shaved a piece of last night was a little dry but that was only 1/4 inch deep and juicey enough when I cut past that piece.

The bad news is ,I left it in the smoker a little too long (got distracted) and the temp soared to 176 before I caught it, so it was beyond my target of medium.  It is still juicey though.
Looks like it's not workin...give me a minute


----------



## gremlin (Aug 6, 2007)

Okay... It's time to ask for help......HELP!!!!!
I can't load my photos. where has the pic download thingy gone.


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Boy Gremlin that sure looks good


----------



## gremlin (Aug 7, 2007)

This is the best I could do.
I know that there is something wrong here............The rest of the pics I deleted because they came up as text or different sizes???????????????
When you download pics are they in the embeddable link to the forum or thumnail for forum?? Or is it another link altogether??


----------



## gremlin (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks...Your post threw my already foggy brain into a tail spin..
The time of your post precedes my posting of the pics......so I thought you were Psychic. LOL


----------

